# How viable is the Land Speeder in 6th Edition?



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I for one was never a huge fan of the land speeder in 5th edition. It was just too fragile for what it provided for my Space Wolves. I often would opt to take something else instead that was a bit more durable. This edition though has changed it's survivability a bit with the new Jink rules. So my question is, are they being played more now? Is there a paticular codex that is more likly see them fielded? Are they still used mainly as suicide melta or do they see more time as gunboats?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

They stopped appearing in my FLGS; that being said all people used here were the typhoon speeders.

My experiences with the typhoon (the only style I have built) is that it is great, when it is out of bolter range. a tactical squad will actually destroy it if they ever get into rapid fire range - jink and whatever other boosts for saving throws you can give it added - barring terrible dice.

Only having 2 HPs and AV10 all around makes it die to a sneeze; In 5th it effectively took an dedicated anti-tank weapon to put one out of commission for good (ML and up) since it could shake off bolters due to 5ths glace/pen table to little to no effect.

I would say that land speeders are a lot worse now than in 5th, weapon load out is dependent on list builds, but the most noteworthy (typhoon) from last edition has to be played a lot more defensively than before. It now wants to sit in the 36-48" range rather than 24-48" due to the new rapid fire & snap fire rules, which once again means that units with only bolter weapons scare the crap out of the speeders.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark Angels are probably the codex that will see the most use out of Landspeeders, simply because they have the most different _types_ available to them. The Vengeance is still an AV 10 'heavy' landspeeder, using a 24" plasma weapon. Sadly that brings it too close to too many weapons that can blow it up too easily. The Darkshroud is an interesting little toy that allows everything around it to get Shrouded, which, coupled with jink, means that it can have some durability... but honestly, there are too many things that ignore Cover lately. Plus of course they have access to more Landspeeders than anyone else. They can take them as Support Squadrons in the Fast Attack slot, and also as part of the Ravenwing Attack squad if it's full of bikes and the Attack Bike. Again, the Typhoon is probably the most common configuration because it can hide in a corner and blow stuff up from afar.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

My 6th ed Philosophy on Land Speeders is that they should be used for anti-horde. Dark Angels can make a killer use of this build because they can take a squad of 5 over 3. Either, a squad with Heavy Bolters and Typhoons can cause serious problems for a horde army. I say, leave them in Reserve and come on from the board edge. Being able to move 12" and fire both weapons should put quite a bit in range after a turn or 2 of enemy movement.

Maybe I'm just used to Dark Eldar but I don't think AV10 with a 5+ Jink is too terrible. You just have to know how to use. That is, you need to know when to be careful and when a reckless risk is worthwhile. But so few players want to take those gambles.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

you also usually have shenanigans to reduce enemy range by 6" and an invul save.

and your AV10 vehicles are transports, which will at some point in time have to get close to the enemy.


----------

